# My emerald cats are spawning again. pics and video of eggs



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

So my beautiful emerald catfish have spawned again. These guys have doubled their numbers from 5 about twice since I got them back in February. They are certainly prolific buggers. Below are some pics of the eggs stuck to the tank glass and plant leaves. The ones on the leaves I removed and placed in a breeder box with an air line to keep them moving. The ones on the glass are just too difficult to remove without squishing them so they will have to take their chances with the snails and guppies. *shark chase



(Not sure why they are upside down, lol)


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

The emerald catfish eggs are looking great. Should hatch in as but 2 days. I'm hoping to get video of that when it happens.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautifully photographed.
The eggs from the disc with a razor blade. Keep safety net below.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Got video of the eggs today 
You can see the fry moving if you look closely


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool video, thanks for sharing!


----------

